# Royal Mac e liquid - vapecon car park



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

Hallo people

So after thoroughly enjoying myself at vapecon I get to my car and find a flyer attached to the windscreen. 

Normally I ignore these but this persistent flyer didn't flap off as I turned the wipers on so I left it till I got home. 

I pick it up to throw it away and I find a "amateur -ish" home printed flyer for e liquid! 

Was there somebody canvassing in the car park of vapecon ?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike (30/5/15)

Very suspect. And advertising like that always makes me sour. He could have paid for a stall, but chose rather to literally spam people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

So we all know the lovely vendors who made the effort to come out to vapecon and we are all comfortable vaping any juice that was on offer today. 

Would you Vape this guys juice ? 

What about the unsuspecting new comers who just got this "spam" and don't know any better.


----------



## HPBotha (30/5/15)

that is so k@k funny!!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/5/15)

Looks dodgy AF, IMHO.

But you have to give the guy a 10 points for taking the initiative... But then you kinda have to take them away again for the lack-lustre and generally amateurish look of the flyer (I mean who the f*** puts their contact details before the prices!?!), and of course the cheeky pedo-bear tactics with putting them on peoples cars...

Come to think of it, aren't parking attendants meant to defend against this kinda thing?

Really, I'm just sad i couldn't come. So I figured I'd be part of the fun, by chiming in

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/5/15)

Royal Mac, that really doesn't sound like it'd cultivate exotic mushrooms (glow in the dark) in your lungs.*

_*This sentence may contain excessive amounts of sarcasm_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (30/5/15)

wha ha ha "pedo-bear" just won this thread's funniest reply award dude!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/5/15)

i guess we could always do a community funded DDOS of this *respectable business mans* email account  and have a go at reporting his phone line stolen... We do have his first and last name** after all.

_*Read above 

**Maybe i'm just not used to the surnames people have down there. but his looks kinda fishy to me... _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 28126


What a cheek! He's probably been lurking on our forum for tips and recipes, now he uses our event to market his "Executive Class E-Liquids"?

Roy Maconochie, if you're reading this then you should be realizing right about now that you've just made yourself look like a real box dude!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Justink (30/5/15)

Got this on my windscreen too, but now that I think about it, I think I saw some of this juice at the vape club stall? May be wrong?


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/15)

Justink said:


> Got this on my windscreen too, but now that I think about it, I think I saw some of this juice at the vape club stall? May be wrong?


Maybe @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl can confirm?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

As best as I can recall there was : 

Sky blue , voodoo juice, complex chaos at the vapeclub stand.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/5/15)

Whatever the case maybe, some really exceptional entertainment has been derived from this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo (30/5/15)

what a doo err I mean koos, its due to clowns like this that I almost went back on the stinkies, I was there for about 5 minutes and got some juice and an Osiris starter kit. Went to a party and did for the first time not want to bum a cancer stick of someone .... thanks to everyone on this forum. I feel great and don't smell like a stale bar after a hard day partying . Already trying to save and get the knowledge to get into the diy side. Totally hooked.

about DDOS on this guy from experience with eye-burst he is already getting crap service maybe that explains his business tactics and selling off custom .

just to add all the "personalized mixes" I can already get just by asking the dealers on this forum to deliver to my door at the standard price in what ever strength I want

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/5/15)

To me... That flyer looks like a fishing expedition. 

Why else would there be so many options? Is he seriously going to make that crap 30ml at a time, on a per customer basis? if he had the tools and equipment for that, he'd have a fancier flyer.. IMHO


----------



## WHITELABEL (30/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hallo people
> 
> So after thoroughly enjoying myself at vapecon I get to my car and find a flyer attached to the windscreen.
> 
> ...


Ah good you got my flyer. So how much juice you want?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/5/15)

Royal Mac se p...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (31/5/15)

lol, not cool to punt his products at an event paid for by others, but at least he is trying to earn his way and didn't steal your car radios, or stand at a traffic light with a piece of cardboard


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/15)

Yip we we did have some samples of this liquid at our stand, the owner is a client of ours and asked if we could get him some public feedback. Not sure how the customisation would scale to volume but everyone's got a hook and this is his. 

The flyers were his own initiative though ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/5/15)

Photos, or it did not happen


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

OK! seeing as this is turning out to be legit.

I take back 45% of the bad stuff I said here, and about 75% of what i said on whatsapp 

Twas just, too fun at the time 

To be fair, if he'd replied, or put a post up here apologising, this whole bulls*** would have died a quick death.

Maybe for VapeCon 2.0, the organisers can look at having a shelf or something at the exit. Any new juice guys or new vendors, who are perhaps too small to foot the cost of having a stall in the event can pay some money to have their flyers on the shelf? That way its not like its being forced on anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (31/5/15)

wha ha ha whatsapp illuminati black ops gone a bit south there lol.whenever we get a response I officially apologise on behalf of the Cabal - well......baptism of fire, just goes to show the love we have for our SA vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/15)

Sorry I am tired and not following, been a busy week little sleep etc. What are you babbling about?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Maybe for VapeCon 2.0, the organisers can look at having a shelf or something at the exit. Any new juice guys or new vendors, who are perhaps too small to foot the cost of having a stall in the event can pay some money to have their flyers on the shelf? That way its not like its being forced on anyone?



Funny enough there were vendors who paid to hand out flyers and samples, they approached us beforehand and asked if they may and were charged a small fee to do this  I do like your idea though, the admins and mods and other organizers sat down after the event and alot of very good ideas were discussed for the next one  I will add this to the list, and see what is said about it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

What @HPBotha is trying to say, is that we kinda ripped the dude ragged in the whatsapp group. Because at the time, it appeared like he was just trying to be sneaky.


----------



## HPBotha (31/5/15)

not to worry @JakesSA we did not know that you had the juice at the table....and got all uppity..... and tried some mob justice on behalf of the vendors who where there legit.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

@Stroodlepuff I'm really sorry I couldn't make it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Come to think of it, aren't parking attendants meant to defend against this kinda thing?



Nope, half the time they are the ones who put them on the cars, I know this as I paid quite a few car guards to flyer cars with VapeCon flyers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Stroodlepuff I'm really sorry I couldn't make it.



would have been awesome to meet you bud. I will do a full breakdown of the event a little bit later, once all the sleep is out my eyes and I have had a massage and maybe 10 more hours of sleep

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/15)

HPBotha said:


> not to worry @JakesSA we did not know that you had the juice at the table....and got all uppity..... and tried some mob justice on behalf of the vendors who where there legit.....



Ok, some shenanigans going on elsewhere then. Don't think too badly of Roy he is not exactly a youngster and tried a more .. err .. traditional approach. Use to be common practise until most malls banned the practise (or started charging for it?) 

I still get lots of these from the guys in the flashy light cars. I think they advertise donations to the government or some such ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

here we have converted combi's with PA systems on the roof  its pretty wild.

Live action stuff too.

This one time, a guy and his wife were beating the crap out of each other, basically the wife wanted to leave the guy with his child, so eventually he picks the kid up (4-5 years old) and threatens to throw the kid on the ground. Needless to say it took a lot of convincing for the 40-50 guys who came running to beat the man up. That it was in fact a promo for his upcoming movie about a broken home. Risky, but very effective 

Just for reference mob justice is very real here. It's pretty common for a pick-pocket to get beaten to death in town. The cops let it slide, because in the few instances where they try to intervene they too get beaten. 

So the guy was playing with fire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/15)

So this guy had permission to put his flyers on cars? If so then I guess it's ok, but I still wouldn't buy his juice. Those flyers don't exactly scream quality

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> So this guy had permission to put his flyers on cars? If so then I guess it's ok, but I still wouldn't buy his juice. Those flyers don't exactly scream quality



Nope, no permission. But these kinds of things are very hard to prevent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

ye, if its a case of paying the guards to put them on, then really theres no defence against it.


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

It's a public parking lot, why do u need permission. If some one sells pens outside home affairs that's entrepreneurship. This guy took some initiative. I don't see the issue.

That being said it troubles me that New juice vendor's can pop-up and there is no one to regulate, test, certify that a juice is safe. Do we have an association in S.A. that will look into legal matters, protect the Vapers rights? This might be off on a tangent from the O.P


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> That being said it troubles me that New juice vendor's can pop-up and there is no one to regulate, test, certify that a juice is safe. Do we have an association in S.A. that will look into legal matters, protect the Vapers rights? This might be off on a tangent from the O.P



There was talk of a few vendors starting a self regulating body. I'm sure some google-fu will find it for you. But all in all we not silly people and tend to regulate the industry with our wallets.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> There was talk of a few vendors starting a self regulating body. I'm sure some google-fu will find it for you. But all in all we not silly people and tend to regulate the industry with our wallets.



Their isn't an association, 

Chemical compositions aren't put on bottles. Premium doesn't mean its safe. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...actory-lung-condition-e-cigarette-liquid.html


----------



## Andre (31/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Their isn't an association,
> 
> Chemical compositions aren't put on bottles. Premium doesn't mean its safe.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...actory-lung-condition-e-cigarette-liquid.html


Interestingly the latest scientific research concluded that the original finding that the condition was cause by Diacetyl used in the popcorn factory concerned, was not correct. It was more probably caused by cigarette smoking.
But yes, I for one, try only to buy from reputable vendors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

i understand not listing the ingredients in full on the labelling for cost purposes (I print labels). but maybe having a detailed breakdown on their website would be a workable solution?

The story of the ingredients being a trade secret is hogwash. if Coke can do it, so can an e-liquid maker.


----------



## BuzzGlo (31/5/15)

Andre said:


> Interestingly the latest scientific research concluded that the original finding that the condition was cause by Diacetyl used in the popcorn factory concerned, was not correct. It was more probably caused by cigarette smoking.
> But yes, I for one, try only to buy from reputable vendors.



Be that as it may, the risk in this case was a false alarm.

If there was a ngo (or some kind of body) that was setup which had then had a list of supporting vendors who maybe charged 1% extra and then donated that 1% to this ngo. The benefit to the consumer is they know they are funding healthier vaping and the vendor is helping the consumer. 

The ngo would then do research and certify juices based on a set of standards agreed upon yearly. These standards will disallow known potentially harmful chemicals or kept below the min safe standard. Marking known Allergens etc.

The could also then have the reserves to fight potential anti-vaping legislation or remove barriers to entry into the vaping market. Unacceptable import tariffs, Chemical licencing, whatever issue vendors and consumers as a whole need addressed. 

The South African vaping community will need this at some point, I'm just not sure that we have reached the capacity to do this yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/15)

I'm more concerned about the flavour & smoothness of the joose. In my nearly 5 years joose has gotten better & better with the flavours getting more real. In my journey thus far I vape what tastes good and doesn't make me cough. Another thing I know for certain my lungs are happier for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

Regulation is a slippery slope. Right now, as some have said, I think that self-regulation is a much better and safer (for our industry, if not for our health) way to go.

The components that go into making a juice is generally safe (and tested), and 99% of people use the same basic building blocks. There are exceptions, but these people get caught out and shamed very quickly. 

We are fortunate that vapers are from all walks of life - and some are scientists who will test things because they can and have a natural curiosity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Regulation is a slippery slope. Right now, as some have said, I think that self-regulation is a much better and safer (for our industry, if not for our health) way to go.
> 
> The components that go into making a juice is generally safe (and tested), and 99% of people use the same basic building blocks. There are exceptions, but these people get caught out and shamed very quickly.
> 
> We are fortunate that vapers are from all walks of life - and some are scientists who will test things because they can and have a natural curiosity



I wasnt thinking of it as a regulation. More along the lines of a kosher, halaal, vegitarian etc certification that you get on food.
So your welcome as a vendor to not put it on your juice.

Maybe the industry is too small over here but that the kind of thing I'd like to see.

I've had a bad reaction to three premium juices, everyone claims I have a PG allergy but I vape plenty of other juices with no issue. So fine i'm the exception and I make sure I stay away from what I think is the ingredients that cause my issue. So what the industry waits until you have your first couple of major incidents and then the govt starts regulating and jumping in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I wasnt thinking of it as a regulation. More along the lines of a kosher, halaal, vegitarian etc certification that you get on food.
> So your welcome as a vendor to not put it on your juice.
> 
> Maybe the industry is too small over here but that the kind of thing I'd like to see.
> ...



Certification would probably be a good idea, but again you run that risk of it getting out of hand due to money being involved - someone has to pay for the testing and someone has to carry the liability.

Allergens are a concern though, I totally agree. But so far it seems that the allergic reactions have been fairly mild - and you can always just avoid whatever does not agree with you.

Safest way would be to just do DIY I suppose - that way you know what goes into your juice


----------



## phanatik (3/6/15)

wrong place, but what's this whatsapp group about? Is it only for the vape Illuminati?
If so, there are only a few things and sacrifices I am willing to make to join.


----------

